# Still picking on cans



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I just finished this 24-50 in desert camo and gave it a workout. It has the 1 inch tapered to 3/4 bands shooting 1/2 steel. I was surprised at the way it rips the steel cans. It doesn't just poke holes it tears things up.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That thing is awesome Roger!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

That's quite a nice weapon. Great job ... yet again.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love them. Great looking shooters! A dead can tells no tales!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now that tin can knows what its like to be an aluminum can. maybe the boys overseas should be using them during off time to keep thier shooting eye in shape.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

that's nice concept and slingshot too ! I never liked heavy pulls and that's the reason I went butterfly and noticed I could not only perforate hanging empty tin cans side to side but also ripping and shredding into pieces I am wondering how it would be to add 50cm more draw to my current 140cm draw, definitely a starship is THE project for me ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Arturito said:


> that's nice concept and slingshot too ! I never liked heavy pulls and that's the reason I went butterfly and noticed I could not only perforate hanging empty tin cans side to side but also ripping and shredding into pieces I am wondering how it would be to add 50cm more draw to my current 140cm draw, definitely a starship is THE project for me ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


I am with you on the light pull long stretch bands it is hard to convince someone that you can get that much power out of such a light pull.

My favorite band set right now is .025 latex cut 3/4 to 9/16, 91/2 inch long active length pulled to 50 inches shooting 1/2 steel at 10 pounds and with the ten inch wrist brace it feels like nothing. I like the 1/2 but 7/16 is a better shot for these bands I think.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Wingshooter,

I like the looks of your starship shooter that you are making. What velocities are you seeing with these?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

VillageSniper said:


> Wingshooter,
> 
> I like the looks of your starship shooter that you are making. What velocities are you seeing with these?


I really don't know. Some fool hit my crono dead center.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> Some fool hit my crono dead center.


Bunch of hooligans running around out there, Roger. We must stay diligent. :rofl:


----------

